# Changing to iphone



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above been looking at changing from android to iPhone, I'm not looking to discuss what's the better platform but am in a pickle over which one to get. I currently have a Samsung s10 plus, great phone apart from its a little too big for what I need now and also the curved screen is getting on my wick, I seem to keep cancelling things etc, I do have the touch edge app but that only helps so much, also I'm keen on getting an apple watch. I've been looking at the iPhone x and the iPhone 11, apart from the obvious fact the 11 is newer is there much difference, the x looks better built and what are the updates like, the x is a couple of years old now so how long will I get them for? Any help would be greatly received 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

All I'll say, and I know it's horses for courses etc....but having had both, android is sooooo much more user friendly and not as restricted for apps/music etc that all Apple products suffer from.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I have an iPhone 8 for work and an utterly hateful and clunky Blackberry android phone as a personal one (I don't really use a mobile much personally so its not really worth changing). 

Take any iPhone every time. All nicely integrated and no need to do large amounts of interaction with various manifestations of Google. But I'm not sure you need the latest if you can get a good deal on an earlier one. 

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

IPhone XR here its a great phone, I had the first iPhone and missed the odd generation and last one kept it nearly 4 years and still got £120 for it used, so simple to use and all mine have been faultless


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you thought about the XR model ? 

I opted for the XR over the X and have been very pleased with it...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I kind of discounted the xr, may have to look a bit into them 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I had the X when it came out and found it's screen good quality but a bit narrow. Coming from the S10 you will likely notice a step down in image quality if you go for the iphone 11. Not so much with the X.
I moved from the iphone X to pixel 2 xl and then back to iphone when I wanted to get the apple watch so picked up the XR at the same time and have been made up with it. The screen resolution and blacks are not the latest tech but it's pretty good and the battery lasts and lasts. I'm not sure I'd go for the X now if I'm honest - you have a limited number of years of software updates and you are a few years into that with the X now. I would recommend going to an apple store when they open back up and having a look. Any chance you can wait until September for the iphone 12?


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Samsung for work & iPhone personal use, I find the iPhone more user friendly both well made and similar in spec, battery life and so on. I’d wait for the 12 if you can but if you need one now the 11 is a good phone


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I had the X when it came out and found it's screen good quality but a bit narrow. Coming from the S10 you will likely notice a step down in image quality if you go for the iphone 11. Not so much with the X.
> 
> I moved from the iphone X to pixel 2 xl and then back to iphone when I wanted to get the apple watch so picked up the XR at the same time and have been made up with it. The screen resolution and blacks are not the latest tech but it's pretty good and the battery lasts and lasts. I'm not sure I'd go for the X now if I'm honest - you have a limited number of years of software updates and you are a few years into that with the X now. I would recommend going to an apple store when they open back up and having a look. Any chance you can wait until September for the iphone 12?


Not in a rush but will be buying sim free so when my contract is up in a couple of months I will go for a sim only contract, won't be able to afford the 12, looking on wowcamera I can pick up an iPhone 11 128gb for 650 quid, the xr is 533 quid

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive got a nokia 3310, its a belter :doublesho


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

You can buy a sim free phone from Argos and you get 12 months to pay if that’s what you want


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bought iPhone XR for the mrs and son in November last year and they're really happy with them

God, buying a phone for a 17 year old is a nightmare (the son that is lol:lol:, not a 17 year old mrs )

....since then have added AirPods, Apple Watch etc etc.
Supremely slick and seamless use.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The happy goat said:


> You can buy a sim free phone from Argos and you get 12 months to pay if that's what you want


Don't want on credit of possible, getting a mortgage once this crisis is over so keeping my finances in reasonable order

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been looking at the xr for the last hour or so, really need to see what they are like in the flesh I think before committing 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I love my iPhone SE; it’s just the right size a mobile phone should be, although I may consider the new iPhone SE, which is of a similar size to the iPhone 8 although, I’ll have to compare size when side by side or in my hand.

I hope Apple will implement an option to disable the swipe back feature in Safari, it’s so annoying; I guess due to the SE’s small screen.

They should add the ability to record voice calls too.

I’ve used both platforms and I feel at home with an Apple device; also, Google’s domination is ruining the internet; being forced to watch ads on YouTube is a perfect example.


Go DuckDuckGo


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Just changed from a OnePlus 3T to an Xs. I probably would have been tempted by a 7T if it hadn't been so large! Very pleased with the iPhone, being the perfect size with a great camera. 
Peter


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Y25dps said:


> Ive got a nokia 3310, its a belter :doublesho


Funny you should say that. I've just unearthed my old 6310. I can't think of a better phone for the basics, not least an epic battery life.

P


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I went from an 8 to an android phone. When this is due for an upgrade i'm tempted to go back.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am thinking similar to you I have the Huawei P20 Pro and the obvious next phone is the P40 Pro, but everyone in my family has iPhones, and I like the smaller size too as the P20 is a large lump!

I was between the iPhone Xs, as it is really good value from Virgin mobile and Sky, or the larger but less well spec'd 11, which is newer but less specification particularly aluminium frame and LCD screen over OLED and stainless steel on the Xs.

My contract is up June 8th so June 9th is going to be a fun day,,,,


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> I am thinking similar to you I have the Huawei P20 Pro and the obvious next phone is the P40 Pro, but everyone in my family has iPhones, and I like the smaller size too as the P20 is a large lump!
> 
> I was between the iPhone Xs, as it is really good value from Virgin mobile and Sky, or the larger but less well spec'd 11, which is newer but less specification particularly aluminium frame and LCD screen over OLED and stainless steel on the Xs.
> 
> My contract is up June 8th so June 9th is going to be a fun day,,,,


I went with the P30 as its a similar size to the 8 i had. The cameras are much better but for me the most irritating thing is the SwiftKey keyboard. I dont need predictive text, i can spell. 
You can not turn it off and its very frustrating, otherwise its horses for courses.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

muzzer said:


> I went with the P30 as its a similar size to the 8 i had. The cameras are much better but for me the most irritating thing is the SwiftKey keyboard. I dont need predictive text, i can spell.
> You can not turn it off and its very frustrating, otherwise its horses for courses.


I have GBoard on my P30 Pro, if i press the keyboard button in the bottom right of the keyboard layout, i have a choice of Gboard, Google voice typing or Swiftkey. Gboard also has swipe.

This might be a feature of Novalauncher though, but if you haven't installed Novalauncher and are still using EMUI, then do it as, like most manufacturers, the installed interface is pants.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I would pick the 11 over the X even though you miss out on the OLED and stainless steel frame. The cameras on the 11 are two generations ahead, the screen is larger and it has the latest chip that’s found in the 11 Pro, it will last you 5 years.

The X is a 2017 phone so it’s already nearly 3 years old and Apple stopped selling and manufacturing them in Sept 2018 so if you buy “new” it will have been sitting around in a warehouse for nearly 2 years.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Shiny said:


> I have GBoard on my P30 Pro, if i press the keyboard button in the bottom right of the keyboard layout, i have a choice of Gboard, Google voice typing or Swiftkey. Gboard also has swipe.
> 
> This might be a feature of Novalauncher though, but if you haven't installed Novalauncher and are still using EMUI, then do it as, like most manufacturers, the installed interface is pants.


So how do i find the Gboard once nova launcher is installed, i can't find options to set the keyboard anywhere. I may be being a dunce here though :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

No worries, found it all. Cheers shiny, this has lots of possibilities now :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent, I think i paid a couple quid to upgrade NovaLauncher too from memory, one of the reasons was so I can have red circle notifications on the app icons like on the iphone as i missed this feature.

The old HTC HD2 clock/weather widget is a must too!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have the IPhone 8 Plus (that’s the biggest that fits in my shirt pocket) 
Just the right size, smooth and easy.
Battery life is reasonable, and how long are you keeping your phone?

My wife has an IPhone 5s is at least 5 years old and has the latest IOS on it. 
If they stop updating than we will look for something newer, but I don’t know many people who keep their phone over 5 years.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> Have the IPhone 8 Plus (that's the biggest that fits in my shirt pocket)
> 
> Just the right size, smooth and easy.
> 
> ...


Things have changed for me so may not go through with it at the moment, I would be looking to keep it for at least 3 years, longer if possible, want to get a sim only deal once my contract is up to save cash

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

muzzer said:


> No worries, found it all. Cheers shiny, this has lots of possibilities now :thumb:


My lad just reminded me that I atually downloaded GBoard from the Playstore. Once downloaded you have a choice.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> Things have changed for me so may not go through with it at the moment, I would be looking to keep it for at least 3 years, longer if possible, want to get a sim only deal once my contract is up to save cash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


John Lewis £579 new (3 years warranty)
Apple refurb £379 (1 year warranty)

If you have BT at home, have look at their sim deals, some interesting offers, I think my wife pays a fiver (low use) a month


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have the iPhone XS and have been very impressed with it. I know Android is a more open operating system in that you have more control, but I prefer iOS because it works better for me. This is my third iPhone and I can't see me switching in the future.

My SIM provider is with GiffGaff who use the O2 network. I get unlimited texts and calls plus 6Gb of data for £10 per month with no minimum contract. I can increase to 10Gb data for another £2 which is reasonable but since lockdown started, I am on Wi-Fi all the time so not using data. No issues so far


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Stoner said:


> My SIM provider is with GiffGaff who use the O2 network. I get unlimited texts and calls plus 6Gb of data for £10 per month with no minimum contract. I can increase to 10Gb data for another £2 which is reasonable but since lockdown started, I am on Wi-Fi all the time so not using data. No issues so far


That doesn't seem like a good deal nowadays, O2 are offering 9GB for £10 and Three give you 12GB for £10.

O2

Three


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Was about to upgrade a 7 to an 11Pro64Gb (add Apple storage its only peanuts) a couple of months back. After much deliberation on Fingers were itching to hit "Buy" waiting on the price to dip as it does on a regular schedule on Amazon.
Then backed out, gut feeling wasn't right and decided to hold out for the Sept release of the next gen with 5g, assuming Apple do get that hardware issue/supply sorted.
7 works good and happy waiting with such a short time.


----------

